# Alternative to FSH Test? / OE or straight to DE at 45?



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry! Two questions in one 
At 45 we are going straight to IVF, my periods are super irregular and I travel very frequently with work so getting schedules straight is a bit of a nightmare. 

So question 1 - I have been unable to do the day 3 cycle FSH tests for 4 months due to either not getting a period or getting it in China or Saudi or some such corner of the world! Is there an alternative? Is there another way?

Questions 2 is linked, at 45 (never been pregnant before, never TTC) should we go down the OE route or could it be a waste of time (and money) would it be better to be realistic and go for DE. 

For us, its time rather than money thats the concern, we ideally want to be pregnant this year. 

Thanks so much, we are so new to all this having made a 180 turnaround on starting a family 

XXX


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi chooshoos,

I really, really would not bother with OE IVF at 45. If the question was ttc naturally for a short time vs straight into DE IVF I would say give it a go, what have you got to lose & a very small number of women do conceive naturally at 45.

Using your own eggs for IVF at 45 however is a different matter & likely to cost you dearly in terms of time, money and emotional distress, that's if you can find a clinic willing to offer OE IVF.

I had DE IVF at 32 & couldn't be happier with the result.

B xxx


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

i can't tell you how much I appreciate your reply and straight answer,   its so confusing to know what to do and I don't want to muck about with options that are dead ends, to be honest I am not that set on the child being biologically mine, its hubbie with the good genes! 

thanks a million - which clinic did you use for DE ?

Ciao
Choo
X


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi ladies
Choos - i think DEIvf would save you alot of  money and easier.  You don't need to worry about stim and egg collection especially you have a busy work schedule.
i'm with Iakentro Clinic, in Greece. The person to contact is Ruth ([email protected]). I chose this clinic because of its high success rates for frozen embryo transfers. I have problems getting time off work fresh transfers at short notice and my lining doesn't behave itself. So for me a freeze all cycle and then embryo transfer at my chosen time suited me better. If you look in the international thread you will see the Iakentro ladies there. Good luck.


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi KimT
I could cry! You ladies are so kind to offer your advice and information. I feel like I'm learning a complete new language! I  am definitely lost on translation at the moment! 
Hugely appreciate your advice and will check out this Greek clinic right prompto!

Ciao
Choo
X


----------



## aussiebub (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi
I agree with the ladies DE is the way to go. Success rates are high and you do not have the added stress of trisomy/downs and the high miscarriage rate that unfortunately accompanies older eggs. I went to Embryoland in Greece. I cannot recommend this clinic highly enough. Dr Kanakas is caring, professional and managed to get me pregnant on my first attempt. Best of luck


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

A thousand thanks Ausiebub!
My Sunday is planned - research and registration with DE clinics
So happy I reached out to the FF community

Cheers and ciao
Choo
X


----------



## Francesca43 (Aug 16, 2013)

I agree to the Ladies written before. DE will be the easiest and Most successful way for your Family wish. After a very Long and stony road we were successful with Cube IVF Cube in Prague. Dr. Hana Visnova and the embryologist Dr. Hüttelova belong to the leading experts in Europe. 

Good luck


----------



## moonpig68 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello choos and other ladies

I also went straight to DE at 44 for all the reasons mentioned above.  We had the treatment with Vistahermosa in Spain (London prices are extortionate, our estimate was approximately twice the cost, waiting for a donor and success rates not so high). With the clinic we chose there's no egg sharing, no waiting for a donor, pretty high success rates and we got lucky at first attempt and now have twin girls.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do


----------



## klmch (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi choos- I also agree with those above.. the only thing to consider is whether you are happy that the child is not bioloigically yours. If you are already past that point, then DE is a no-brainer. Far better success rates, much less hard on the body and much easier to fit into a busy schedule. I also travel a lot for work and have spent years trying to squeeze  OE IVF into my work schedules, which is so very stressful. 
I've only done one DE cycle so far, (sadly a BFN), but have frosties which I am going back for very shortly. Simply took a week's leave for the fresh DE cycle and the FET will be a long weekend away as far as anyone else is concerned.
Like a few of the ladies here, I am at a clinic abroad- in  my case Gest IVF in Prague via Praga Medica. The lower costs abroad bring it in line with OE IVF in the UK to be honest and I also wanted donor anonymity (you probably need to consider how you feel about this, as that will dictate home or abroad).
But good luck to you anyway, whatever you decide!


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Francesca43 said:


> I agree to the Ladies written before. DE will be the easiest and Most successful way for your Family wish. After a very Long and stony road we were successful with Cube IVF Cube in Prague. Dr. Hana Visnova and the embryologist Dr. Hüttelova belong to the leading experts in Europe.
> 
> Good luck


Thank You for taking the time to share your story and advice and Congratulations!


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Patsy68 said:


> Hello choos and other ladies
> 
> I also went straight to DE at 44 for all the reasons mentioned above. We had the treatment with Vistahermosa in Spain (London prices are extortionate, our estimate was approximately twice the cost, waiting for a donor and success rates not so high). With the clinic we chose there's no egg sharing, no waiting for a donor, pretty high success rates and we got lucky at first attempt and now have twin girls.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide to do


Thanks Patsy! Your situation seems just the same as ours, and with all the advice from you ladies it seems like the way to go. I like the idea of no waiting list and no sharing.
Congratulations on your beautiful twins!!! An heart warming inspiring story, thank you so much for sharing

Finger and toes crossed!
X


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

c said:


> Hi choos- I also agree with those above.. the only thing to consider is whether you are happy that the child is not bioloigically yours. If you are already past that point, then DE is a no-brainer. Far better success rates, much less hard on the body and much easier to fit into a busy schedule. I also travel a lot for work and have spent years trying to squeeze OE IVF into my work schedules, which is so very stressful.
> I've only done one DE cycle so far, (sadly a BFN), but have frosties which I am going back for very shortly. Simply took a week's leave for the fresh DE cycle and the FET will be a long weekend away as far as anyone else is concerned.
> Like a few of the ladies here, I am at a clinic abroad- in my case Gest IVF in Prague via Praga Medica. The lower costs abroad bring it in line with OE IVF in the UK to be honest and I also wanted donor anonymity (you probably need to consider how you feel about this, as that will dictate home or abroad).
> But good luck to you anyway, whatever you decide!


Dear klmch,
Your words resonate a lot especially about the work schedule, it helps to hear how much time you took for DE abroad
Good luck with your frosties!!
Thanks so much for your advice and sharing your story - it really helps!!
Cheers and ciao
Choo
X


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi chooshoos,

I had my DE cycle at FIV Marbella, the care was really good & I can highly recommend them. Donation is anonymous abroad as others have mentioned which was a strong pull for us, also donors tend to be younger and less egg-sharing. Spain and other European countries also have more generous rules for max no of embryos transferred - I had 3 each time.

Costwise it worked out a little cheaper than the best priced UK option but not a great difference factoring in travel etc, the factors above were the main reasons we went abroad.

Best wishes,

B xxx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

I echo all the views on here. Go straight to DE if you are fine with it. I now have a gorgeous 6 month old son with DE and I couldn't be happier. I love him dearly, am totally fine about him being DE and forget about it most of the time. I had 1 fresh DE cycle and one DE FET at one UK clinic, both BFNs so it's not totally guaranteed. However clinic to CARE UK at Sheffield and went for my 1st attempt at DE IVF with them - got an amazing BFP - so happy - totally happy with the clinic. I also have 3 frosties and intend to go back this year to try for a sibling.
Being single and obviously money was an issue, I decided to maximise my chances, wanted a baby and with a less than 5% chance with OE, couldn't afford time or money to give it a try, so went straight to DE. 
So don't automatically assume you have to  go abroad - prices can be cheaper but need to factor in flights, accom etc. Also there is a myth that all UK clinics have massive waiting lists - some may but most seem not to have such a delay now. CARE now say there is no DE waiting list at all. I only had to wait 6 weeks for mine.
Deb


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

bombsh3ll said:


> Hi chooshoos,
> 
> I had my DE cycle at FIV Marbella, the care was really good & I can highly recommend them. Donation is anonymous abroad as others have mentioned which was a strong pull for us, also donors tend to be younger and less egg-sharing. Spain and other European countries also have more generous rules for max no of embryos transferred - I had 3 each time.
> 
> ...


Thanks bombsh3ll !
I really appreciate your comments, I am living in Paris (almost zero private IVF here) so I will have to travel wherever I go, looking at the options Spain and Czech Republic seem the top options.

Its very comforting to know its tried and tested by others in a similar position......can feel very lonely otherwise
Thanks to you and the other ladies I dont feel that way

Cheers and Ciao
Choo
X


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

deblovescats said:


> I echo all the views on here. Go straight to DE if you are fine with it. I now have a gorgeous 6 month old son with DE and I couldn't be happier. I love him dearly, am totally fine about him being DE and forget about it most of the time. I had 1 fresh DE cycle and one DE FET at one UK clinic, both BFNs so it's not totally guaranteed. However clinic to CARE UK at Sheffield and went for my 1st attempt at DE IVF with them - got an amazing BFP - so happy - totally happy with the clinic. I also have 3 frosties and intend to go back this year to try for a sibling.
> Being single and obviously money was an issue, I decided to maximise my chances, wanted a baby and with a less than 5% chance with OE, couldn't afford time or money to give it a try, so went straight to DE.
> So don't automatically assume you have to go abroad - prices can be cheaper but need to factor in flights, accom etc. Also there is a myth that all UK clinics have massive waiting lists - some may but most seem not to have such a delay now. CARE now say there is no DE waiting list at all. I only had to wait 6 weeks for mine.
> Deb


Thank You Deblovescats - I love cats too! Beloved British Blue aged 11 <3
Congrats on your success and good luck with your frosties!
For me its time thats the issue, very very lucky that money isn't the primary concern, we want to 'get this show on the road' having waited till 44/45 to start, so like you don't want to mess around with options that have very little reliability. I love the sound of no waiting list - 6 weeks seems very realistic!

Really touched you took time to respond - thank you and fingers and toes crossed!!

Cheers and Ciao 
Choo
L
x


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

Hi choos-- I am in the same boat.. at 46 I am not excited about the odds with OE especially since my DP has sperm frag issues. However, Penny with Serum in Greece is willing to to try. Serum has been great btw..and worth the trouble. I am in the states and DP is in Germany at moment.  Penny states my fertility history is the only reason she would even suggest a go at it. However,  I am past the DNA issue. I would rather go straight to DD to be honest, but DP is not on board with donor anything either sperm or eggs at this point. With two unsuccessful attempts behind us at Tagesklinik in Germany last year, I am all for going for the greatest odds, which even then are not guaranteed.  Penny states that with my fertility history the odds are OE with DP sperm - 12 % ;  OE with Donor sperm- 22% ; DE with DP sperm- 34% and DD-55% . There is a very clear choice to me. I hope he can be on board with DD. He has been absolutely devastated over the failed cycles. I love him dearly but I feel strongly that whatever we decide to do this year, this will be my last year of trying. I honestly don't want a grandchild the same age as my toddler..my 25 year old's gf's mother is pushing them for grandkids!! 

Good luck with your research and whichever way you decide to go!
-M


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

gailgegirl said:


> If your thinking of Czech Republic look into Reprofit and Gennet. Both have waiting lists roughly about 6mths but generally stats are highest for Czech clinics & DE & they are well established and offer latest in treatments. You can also request to go on cancellation list and usually this is facilitated within shorter time frame. I would say Reprofit BRNO offer more personalised service, Gennet can be difficult with communication outside of cycling and the skype consultation for initial contact has a 3 to 4mth wait time however their embryology department is top notch as are the facilities. Its for a good reason though they are popular! Best of luck


Thank you gailgegirl!
I am going to get in touch with 2 or 3 including GENNET who looked good, I considered Reprofit but wasn't keen on the extra travel time, I am based in Paris and only flights in to Prague, I can do overnight dashes there relatively easily. 
Lets see what they each come up with, I am feeling a bit overwhelmed with information, but positive and at ease with the decision absolutely due to the advice and input from yourself and the other FF who have offered input. It really means the world - thank you

Keep you posted! Fingers and toes crossed
Cheers 
Choo
X


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

MyreiE said:


> Hi choos-- I am in the same boat.. at 46 I am not excited about the odds with OE especially since my DP has sperm frag issues. However, Penny with Serum in Greece is willing to to try. Serum has been great btw..and worth the trouble. I am in the states and DP is in Germany at moment. Penny states my fertility history is the only reason she would even suggest a go at it. However, I am past the DNA issue. I would rather go straight to DD to be honest, but DP is not on board with donor anything either sperm or eggs at this point. With two unsuccessful attempts behind us at Tagesklinik in Germany last year, I am all for going for the greatest odds, which even then are not guaranteed. Penny states that with my fertility history the odds are OE with DP sperm - 12 % ; OE with Donor sperm- 22% ; DE with DP sperm- 34% and DD-55% . There is a very clear choice to me. I hope he can be on board with DD. He has been absolutely devastated over the failed cycles. I love him dearly but I feel strongly that whatever we decide to do this year, this will be my last year of trying. I honestly don't want a grandchild the same age as my toddler..my 25 year old's gf's mother is pushing them for grandkids!!
> 
> Good luck with your research and whichever way you decide to go!
> -M


Dear MyreiE,

Really great of you to write and share your story, yes very similar, this would be a first time pregnancy for me, although been with my hubbie 28 years we never tried, so venturing in to the unknown for us at the ripe old age of 45!

Thankfully (and to his great relief and pride) all things great on his side, and also he is ready for whatever it takes OE or DE he doesn't mind, I am not concerned about the child being biologically mine, its his genes that are the good 'uns, but I had a dream last night that worried me: the donor and hence the baby was ugly - Is that shockingly bad of me!!??

I am with you on the odds, from what the other FF ladies have said, for all the heartache, time, money and worry you want to go in to this with the best possible chance of a healthy pregnancy and baby, and that looks like DE - I hope you can win him round and fulfil your dream.

I don't think you need to worry about being Grandma just yet, it seems like your son's generation are happy to wait a bit, but at least all you will have a lovely reason to save all the outgrown baby things from yours before too long

All the best with your decision, whatever it is
Cheers
Choo
X


----------



## klmch (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi choo,  I think it's pretty normal to have weird dreams when you start the DE thing. I've found myself having the odd panic about a baby with a really long pointy nose or huge ears and then just start laughing at myself! It's a big thing to accept and I took a while to come round to it but now for me, it's a question of probability of success, and after my failed OE cycles, I just know I haven't got the energy, will, time (or money frankly) for the possibly large number of cycles it may take for OE to work ( if ever!)


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't worry about what the baby would look like.
I must admit I had anxiety about this when I got my BFP - I even felt like I had an alien in my belly at one point! This soon passed and I was just so happy to be pregnant. Now I adore my son and never give the DE another thought. He is the most beautiful baby - everyone says this, even strangers! And the number of people who say he looks like me is amazing! People see what they want to see. And I don't care any more - he's all mine!
Good luck
Deb


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

chooshoos said:


> Dear MyreiE,
> 
> Really great of you to write and share your story, yes very similar, this would be a first time pregnancy for me, although been with my hubbie 28 years we never tried, so venturing in to the unknown for us at the ripe old age of 45!
> 
> ...


Hiya again.. Thanks for the reply Choo ..A miracle occurred and today he said I am ok with Donor Eggs! So now here's the real trick. I am African American, and Greece isn't exactly the best place for a perfect match...but Penny says she believes she can find a suitable donor within a few weeks! I totally understand your dream/fear about having an ugly baby..lol..I thought about it..but honestly DP is so gorgeous to me I cannot imagine him having an ugly kid..now if we go with DD.. oyyyyy!!!

Getting excited and terrified all at once!

Best,
-M


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Even those who can conceive naturally have no guarantee against an ugly baby, & if you did have one you'd never know it as everyone thinks their own kid is the cutest in the world  

B xxx


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

klmch said:


> Hi choo, I think it's pretty normal to have weird dreams when you start the DE thing. I've found myself having the odd panic about a baby with a really long pointy nose or huge ears and then just start laughing at myself! It's a big thing to accept and I took a while to come round to it but now for me, it's a question of probability of success, and after my failed OE cycles, I just know I haven't got the energy, will, time (or money frankly) for the possibly large number of cycles it may take for OE to work ( if ever!)


Your right klmch, I felt pretty shallow but those huge buck teeth I dreamt about will haunt me    
In a way its exciting, and for me on dad's side the gene pool is not so strong so its also an opportunity to give the baby some strong healthy cells and a good start in life.

Good luck 
Cheers
Choo
X


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

deblovescats said:


> Don't worry about what the baby would look like.
> I must admit I had anxiety about this when I got my BFP - I even felt like I had an alien in my belly at one point! This soon passed and I was just so happy to be pregnant. Now I adore my son and never give the DE another thought. He is the most beautiful baby - everyone says this, even strangers! And the number of people who say he looks like me is amazing! People see what they want to see. And I don't care any more - he's all mine!
> Good luck
> Deb


hi deblovescats,
You're right of course, and it seems the clinics do whatever they can to make a good match, I am lucky to have some Eastern European background so I think the Prague clinics with their Czech donors will suit us well.

Congrats again on your GORGEOUS little man
Cheers
Choo
X


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

bombsh3ll said:


> Even those who can conceive naturally have no guarantee against an ugly baby, & if you did have one you'd never know it as everyone thinks their own kid is the cutest in the world
> 
> B xxx


Oh gosh bombsh3ll you are completely right, friends and I have laughed about that, what do you say if your friend has an ugly baby, but of course no baby is ugly and even if it was then we all know what happened to the ugly duckling. I guess like the other ladies have said we all have wierd thoughts somewhere along the line, the whole thing is a bit nuts when you disect it, crazy beautiful.....

Heres to cute kids everywhere!


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Hiya again.. Thanks for the reply Choo ..A miracle occurred and today he said I am ok with Donor Eggs! So now here's the real trick. I am African American, and Greece isn't exactly the best place for a perfect match...but Penny says she believes she can find a suitable donor within a few weeks! I totally understand your dream/fear about having an ugly baby..lol..I thought about it..but honestly DP is so gorgeous to me I cannot imagine him having an ugly kid..now if we go with DD.. oyyyyy!!!

Getting excited and terrified all at once!

Best,
-M
[/quote]

Congratulations M - you got the show on the road!!

I am thrilled for you, I did a little surfing on AA donors and I see your point, not so well served, I wonder why; of course in UK and US, but then you have a longer wait and a bigger expense. But it just takes one lovely soul with a good heart to donate and you are off....

Incidently I did read that France (where I live) has the highest population but the IVF options here are awful, with UK, Italy, Germany and then Spain - Did you look in to Spain? great flights from UK and plentiful clinics in Alicante, Madrid and Barcelona but the best clinics can bring in frosties from elsewhere - I am sure you will be OK 

Fingers and toes crossed for you!
Cheers
Choo
X


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

Hi again Choo.. No we didn't consider any other countries as we had settled on Serum, plus he has sperm frozen there now from the TESE. Honestly, I don't really care for me that the kid wouldn't look like me. My twins don't look really anything like me. Their father is Cajun..from Louisiana..Cajun's are officially by census bureau Black..but they have just about everything mixed in and their dad's skin is nearly translucent. When the kids were toddlers I think the folks at the McDonald's playscape thought I was their nanny! LOL. As an African American I don't have exactly the same features of "pure" Africans..so to be honest (if this is bad to say I am sorry) I would rather have a dark skinned Greek or Eastern European donor than someone who is only of African heritage.

Thanks for the well wishes..any idea when you will start cycling? I hope we are buddies!

-M


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

MyreiE said:


> Hi again Choo.. No we didn't consider any other countries as we had settled on Serum, plus he has sperm frozen there now from the TESE. Honestly, I don't really care for me that the kid wouldn't look like me. My twins don't look really anything like me. Their father is Cajun..from Louisiana..Cajun's are officially by census bureau Black..but they have just about everything mixed in and their dad's skin is nearly translucent. When the kids were toddlers I think the folks at the McDonald's playscape thought I was their nanny! LOL. As an African American I don't have exactly the same features of "pure" Africans..so to be honest (if this is bad to say I am sorry) I would rather have a dark skinned Greek or Eastern European donor than someone who is only of African heritage.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes..any idea when you will start cycling? I hope we are buddies!
> 
> -M


LOL! That sounds like lovely cocktail!  How exciting!!
I am working with 3 clinics at the moment till 1st consultation, then will decide who to go with - first meeting by skype next week, they are already looking in to donors so it looks like March or maybe April - I will push for sooner - what about you? It will be great to have someone to share the madness with!

I spent an absolute fortunate in Holland and Barrett today on Anglebumps fertility protocol, not sure if you have read her thread but she has listed her regime in the alternative thread, read it last night and thought it cant hurt! (except the wallet!! hehehe)

Keep me posted!
Cheers
Choo
X


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

chooshoos said:


> LOL! That sounds like lovely cocktail!  How exciting!!
> I am working with 3 clinics at the moment till 1st consultation, then will decide who to go with - first meeting by skype next week, they are already looking in to donors so it looks like March or maybe April - I will push for sooner - what about you? It will be great to have someone to share the madness with!
> 
> I spent an absolute fortunate in Holland and Barrett today on Anglebumps fertility protocol, not sure if you have read her thread but she has listed her regime in the alternative thread, read it last night and thought it cant hurt! (except the wallet!! hehehe)
> ...


OK I looked at the protocol and am confused..did you order everything even though you are doing Donor? Or just the stuff for lining..2 ww etc? I have a little ADHD..and need the short hand notes! I am looking at March/April as well..yayyy!

-M


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi Myreile!

to be honest I just ordered the lot, I am finding all the different options really confusing and thought if I take the supplements and vitamins within the stated dosage it can't do any harm! I bought enough for around 3 months for both DH and me, and by using the penny deal as much as poss it came to around 100 quid which I thought was worth it really.

I did an edit version of her post - I will cut and paste it in to a PM to you

Cheers
Choo
X


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

MyreiE I'm just laughing at your post regarding no guarantees on what their looks will be, it's true only time will tell, Penny picked a Greek sperm donor for me, she said he was tall dark & handsome, for 9 months I fantasised my twins would be olive skinned with chocolate brown eyes (I am very fair and blue eyed)... well, when first born I did wonder about my donor info and if he was indeed black (I had an Indian nurse in NICU and she asked me"hmm these are not white boys are they? they are brown boys right? - lol it sounded so old fashioned) but now they are fairer than me with green eyes so you never know!


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

Heya Blondie!
Penny says she is looking for a beautiful Greek woman with Olive skin and big round eyes like mine so we shall see!!!

great to see you still around..

-M


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi MyreiE!
Was thinking about you last night! Hows things going with you? Staying warm state-side? Don't come anywhere near Europe now if you can help it, its cold cold cold. 
We are off to Prague next weekend for our first 'live' visit and for DH to do his thing! Quite excited about it, keep you posted!

Ciao for now!
Cheers
Choo
X


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww MyreiE honestly they are the most placid good natured little boys, everybody adores them and I think my donor has alot to do with that   I'm sure she's going to find you a perfect match x


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

Just checking in ladies... Penny found a beautiful Donor she says so we are ready to begin! Good luck with your trip to Prague and let me know how it goes.  Hopefully your DH will do well with his bit!! hehe!!  In terms of the weather.. I am in Texas and it's a glorious 75 degrees F ..I believe that is nearly 24 Celsius for you ladies.... 

Stay warm and stay positive!

-M


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Greetings from Prague!
We have our appointment first thing this morning, excited - DH is super intrigued about the "support material" for him, living in the Middle East it's pretty limited!! 

Got around a thousand questions for the poor doc. 

Really happy to hear about the beautiful Greek donor - it's really becoming real! 

Lots of hugs around 
Cheers
Choo
X


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello to all, hope you dont mind me joining in. Can I say I have never read such a positive thread on DE v OE. I am hopefully going for my second round of ICSI and I cant decide on OE or DE. I have emailed Ruth at treatment abroad who from the start has said go with DE as my AMH in 2011 was 1.2 then 6.7  and in 2014 down even further  to 4.3.  I also only got one egg in 2012 which was a 4AA. I feel cheated at 44 years old and DP is 56 ( he has 3 children plus 4 grand children) but I feel statistically I am a stupid person to go with OE as the flare protocal I was on in the UK made me very ill and had a BFN.

This may sound daft but we bought a rescue dog aged 2 yr and after 3 yrs he is my little love who I love equally to my own dog which I had from birth, so I use this in my mind to say the DE will have all the goodness and love poured into it as my OE would no difference. I do think of the future when they are naughty and I would be saying thats because the are not biologically mine but they are as my blood will be flowing through the placenta into the little DE veins.


Good luck to all.


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

FertileRoad said:


> Hello to all, hope you dont mind me joining in. Can I say I have never read such a positive thread on DE v OE. I am hopefully going for my second round of ICSI and I cant decide on OE or DE. I have emailed Ruth at treatment abroad who from the start has said go with DE as my AMH in 2011 was 1.2 then 6.7 and in 2014 down even further to 4.3. I also only got one egg in 2012 which was a 4AA. I feel cheated at 44 years old and DP is 56 ( he has 3 children plus 4 grand children) but I feel statistically I am a stupid person to go with OE as the flare protocal I was on in the UK made me very ill and had a BFN.
> 
> This may sound daft but we bought a rescue dog aged 2 yr and after 3 yrs he is my little love who I love equally to my own dog which I had from birth, so I use this in my mind to say the DE will have all the goodness and love poured into it as my OE would no difference. I do think of the future when they are naughty and I would be saying thats because the are not biologically mine but they are as my blood will be flowing through the placenta into the little DE veins.
> 
> Good luck to all.


Welcome FertileRoad!

Thinking positive is the only way to go. My specialist thinks it can make the world of difference. As this is our last go around, I have made it up in my mind that I am going to be positive, optimistic and joyful throughout this experience. I am glad I landed here and found gals with similar outlooks..of course we will be here for each other on those low days...just wait for the hormonal treatments to begin! And you don't sound daft at all. I work in the adoption field and have seen the most amazing connections made with couples and their children that have no bio relation at all..so I know that DNA does not have to been in the mix at all for the connection and bond to be real.

Glad to hear you arrived safely Choos..keep us posted.. hehe..poor DH!!

-M


----------



## klmch (Apr 22, 2012)

Hope it all went well Choo!


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks klmch and MyreiE!
Visit went well, I was really impressed that Jana from Praga Medical was there at the clinic to greet us. For those of you considering Gest, it's a facility around 10/15 outside central Prague, it has a 'homely' feel not sterile and clinical, a low key place. The initial consultation took 2 hours and involved a meeting with the doc, blood tests and DH'a contribution to the process (great support from the clinic apparently!) 

Feel super comfortable and all being well with AF should be on for ET in March! 

Anyone interested in more info do PM me 

Cheers
Choo
X


----------



## klmch (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Choo,
Glad it all went well for you, Jana is lovely isn't she? Much as I'd like to be joining you for my next FET in March, I am     That I won't need to!!! Xx


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

I hope so too!! 
In the nicest possible way I hope you never see them again - all progressing well I hope  
X


----------

